# MKV swaybar



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Havent been on here in a while and im just now getting to doing the install; i tried searching with no concrete results.

Clearly there are 2 options when it comes to the sway bar while running XL's

1. cut it out/remove it
2. use these: Dorbritz Swaybar mount

is there any other option? i dont want to ruin/remove the sway for when i sell the vehicle.

thanks guys.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

mihneagabriel said:


> Havent been on here in a while and im just now getting to doing the install; i tried searching with no concrete results.
> 
> Clearly there are 2 options when it comes to the sway bar while running XL's
> 
> ...



I know some MK6 guys are running K-sport adjustable endlinks with the dorbitz swaybar mounts.
This is the set up i am going to be running hopefully when I get all my **** installed


----------



## JAMIEMK3 (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm getting mine installed this weekend. I bought the dorbritz brackets but havent bought the adjustable end links yet. Can I run stock end links for now or will it hold me up when I air out?

(sorry to threadjack)


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Mine is long gone and sitting in the backyard :thumbup:


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

I took mine out. But I have the dorbitz brackets if I ever want to put it back in.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I just cut mine out :beer:


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok for those that cut it out. 
How is the handling?
What are you going to do if you want to revert the car back to stock?

Sent from my Incredible 2 running Zeus 1.3


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

the car is highly unstable without it:laugh:you wont be able to tell its not there


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

JAMIEMK3 said:


> I'm getting mine installed this weekend. I bought the dorbritz brackets but havent bought the adjustable end links yet. Can I run stock end links for now or will it hold me up when I air out?
> 
> (sorry to threadjack)


As far as I understand, they'll hold you up a bit more... My question is what damage do you risk by using the stock endlinks for a month or so?


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

I have the dorbritz brackets on the XL. I gotten my KSport Endlinks from BSH (Gave me a good price) and had them in stock. I have no problems with this set up however, the dorbritz brackets were loose, it didn't grip tight onto the strut and moved outta position.. I fabricated some thin sheets of copper and made a cylinder and slipped it between the bracket and strut, been holding on fine now.

I have a question regarding this set up too... If I were notch the frame, would having a FSB interfere..


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

i did this with stock end links,shortened them and used dorbitz attachments.
car go same low as with end links removed.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7181/6858871118_b95e2d2767_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2193-1 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7132/6858871316_7fca2743f0_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2194-1 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7275/6858871648_17ccb2e6fc_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2198-1 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7236/7004990445_fc5b75e8e8_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2211-1 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7253/6858873846_5ce83b0604_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2215-1 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

thats a great idea rat4life. Only if i had the equipments! save me $80 on ksports


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

whats the length that you cut them down to?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

vDuByu92 said:


> whats the length that you cut them down to?


 just remove about inch and a half.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

insert clever name said:


> the car is highly unstable without it:laugh:you wont be able to tell its not there


X2.

Just take it out.


----------

